# LEAPS Quote?



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I know I have seen in someone's sig a quote about God and running people through LEAPS but I looked all over this site and through officer.com but I can't find anyone that has it. I avoided posting for as long as possible but it's really funny. Anyone know what I'm talking about or am I the crazy one in the corner?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> In GOD we trust all others are run through NCIC


That the one?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

YES!!!

You are the man!

Quick response too....you get a banana


----------

